# redwood bowl



## Twig Man (Dec 2, 2012)

I did this bowl with an angle grinder, This wood was so fragile I was scared if I did it with the adze I would break it. It turned out very well I think.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks great John! 

Looks like it would make a good barstool too. Not for me though I ain't got much of an a$$. 

Love the color what did you finish it with?


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Looks great John!
> 
> Looks like it would make a good barstool too. Not for me though I ain't got much of an a$$.
> 
> Love the color what did you finish it with?



Thanks Kevin, I finished it with tung oil, turpentine, and poly. I went a little heavier on the poly to give it more of a shine


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks sweet Twigman.


----------

